# Anyone going to SKC? Pics update!



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

We are going with Floyd for his first show (on Friday), am already meeting up with the most lovely Sharon (sharnor) just wondering if anyone else was going????
SKC= Scottish Kennel Club at Ingliston this week.























PS I know that to some show dogs are akin to the spawn of the devil and are mutated freaks blah blah blah, in case anyone was gonna point that out. Not that you would of course, as have me bagpipes at the ready


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

Not going but wanted to wish Floyd good luck for his first show.

Unfortunately, there's no club for hairy hounds of mixed descent!

Have a good time

D


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

For some reason someone has pressed the report button of your post Carol or gavin
I can only assume it is because the middle dog is being sick :roll: :roll: 
Alan H


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Fatalhud said:


> For some reason someone has pressed the report button of your post Carol or gavin
> I can only assume it is because the middle dog is being sick :roll: :roll:
> Alan H


No Alan.

Carol reported herself (_what a pillar of society she is - an example to us all!! 8O :lol: :lol: _) because she had accidentally posted in the wrong forum. 8O

The Mods are at this moment discussing several excruciatingly painful and humiliating punishments! :twisted: 8)

Fixed it for you Carol - no probs.  

Dave


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Fatalhud said:
> 
> 
> > For some reason someone has pressed the report button of your post Carol or gavin
> ...


Ta Dave hunny!!
Yes twas me what reported me cos some helpful :roll: :roll: green person told me was in wrong forum! Under threat from spade had to immediately report meself!!!
Gawd bet now am gonna get reported for puking dawg!!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Yeh am thinking I am mod material! talking of which what about ya other dog?

Greenie


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Well was at SKC with Floyd on Friday and he got third in his class which was fantastic for his first show. He has qualified for Crufts next year!!
Here are some pictures of him

From L-R Jess (Floyds granny) Peg (his mum) and Floyd.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Well done Floyd, and also to you Carol and he has grooooowwwwwwnnnnn so much! He doesn't look like a baby any more, more like a handsome young debutatnte, which of course he is, wonder how he would look with a bow tie?

Craig must be delighted. Did you go in the new Motorwagon??

Ca


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

are those your legs? Floyd is not as hairy as thought he would be and he not looking like a retriever cos he not blonde and hairy. But well done in ya freak show. Can't wait to see him on Saturday woo hooo!

Greenie


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Cazza,

Where did Floyd get those sunglasses, I must have some. 

Not so keen on his taste in jeans and as for that black curly haired four legged owner on the other end of the lead, what's his name?

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Seriously though, well done Floyd. From Jack and Rosie

SDA

We don't normally 'do' the Spring SKC but usually get to the Aug. Bonk Holiday one. Get a bit of plane spotting in at the same time.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Oooooooooooooooh you lot are soooo awful!!!
Ta Ca hunny, the 'sensible' one!!
Greenie them are not my legs, they are Maries!!! Roll on the weekend!!!!
SDA :lol: :lol: :lol: thats Craig my son ya munter!!!!! Then Floyd!!! Might see ya then at August one think we entering!!


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

carolgavin said:


> Oooooooooooooooh you lot are soooo awful!!!
> Ta Ca hunny, the 'sensible' one!!
> Greenie them are not my legs, they are Maries!!! Roll on the weekend!!!!
> SDA :lol: :lol: :lol: thats Craig my son ya munter!!!!! Then Floyd!!! Might see ya then at August one think we entering!!


Did you stay in the caravan area Carol?

We've pitched there three times now, the showers are pants and when we had our no shower van that didn't add to the enjoyment.

It's also where we discovered that an 'electric only' fridge wasn't a good idea without hook up over three days. Not helped by me leaving the loo light on all day whilst at the show.

Still now we have the Adriatiktiktiktiktik we'm alright for gassy fridge and provided we careful and go to bed early we should last for leccy. Mind, the cacophony and pong of gennys is a bit wearisome.

SDA


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Didn't stay as we are just down the road from Ingliston Andy, only took us about 3/4 of an hour to get there, so would rather stay home and avoid the noise and the pants showers :lol: :lol: :lol: 
The camping bit was very very busy though and is right next to the main road, have heard in previous years it's been right beside the runway, dunno which I prefer :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------

